# Fehler im neuen Board?



## Annett (28. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

*Wenn Ihr im neuen Board irgendwo Fehler gefunden habt, dann schreibt uns diese bitte hier rein. *

Bevor Bugs/Fehler gemeldet werden:

- Bitte löscht im Browser den Cache, falls Ihr das noch nicht getan habt und probiert den gleichen Weg/Ansicht erneut. Alternativ könnt Ihr auch mit der Tasten-Kombination Strg+F5 ein komplettes Neuladen der Seite erzwingen und so Fehler ausschließen, welche auf der alten Cache-Ansicht beruhen. 

Sollte der Fehler dann immer noch vorhanden sein, nennt uns bitte:

- Browser und Version (z.B. IE 7.0 für Internet Explorer Version 7.0)
- Betriebssystem (z.B. Windows XP)
- die genaue Stelle wo/wie der Fehler auftrat (optimal auch mit Bildschirmfoto) und den kopierten Link aus dem Browser
- was genau falsch/nicht ging, eventuell die Tageszeit zu der der Fehler auftritt,

damit wir die Fehler auch nachvollziehen können.


Vielen Dank.

Euer Foren-Team.

*Geändert/erledigt:*
- Benutzerprofil
- Suchfunktion - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15
- Quote-Box auf vb4 Design geupdatet
- Schach - Link korregiert
- Benutzerprofil - Isons wieder eingebaut
- Editoren überarbeitet (Symbole, Funktionen)
- Menü oberhalb mit runden Ecken versehen
- PN- und Ankündigungsbutton noch übersetzen - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
- Themenstarter in "Neue Beiträge" und "Heutige Beiträge"
- Anzeige der Moderatoren des jeweiligen Forums in der Forenansicht

*ToDo Liste:*
- Beitragssymbole in den "Neusten Beiträgen" vorn einfügen -> damit man sieht, ob man selbst im Thema geschrieben hat


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallöchen,
dann fange ich doch mal an

Die "letzter Beitrag" Anzeige haut nicht wirklich hin. Dort steht der Themenersteller, nicht der, der den letzten Beitrag geschrieben hat. (kennen wir doch schon, gelle )


----------



## Joachim (28. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 Fehler behoben.


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

toll geworden - doch der Kalender spricht - zumindest bei mir - noch englisch.


----------



## Joachim (28. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

War schon vorher so - ist auf der todo Liste


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Kann es sein das,
dass Teichbild nicht mehr im Profil angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

stimmt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Noch was, aber nur Kosmetik

Die Tabs und die Kopfzeile im Browser unterscheiden sich bei Portal und Forum

Hier Forum    So ist es OK



Und hier Portal


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 - behoben ... Und :cu Gute Nacht.


----------



## Inken (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Und irgendwie fehlen die Pfeile, an die hatte ich mich so gewöhnt. Jetzt gibt es nur noch einen Button "Nach oben".


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Naja, die Funktion ist ja aber doch die gleiche  - also: behoben.


----------



## mitch (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

mitch war am basteln


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

[Kein Fehler]

Bei den Privaten Nachrichten sind die Buttons in Englisch


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin, ist bekannt und wird alsbald behoben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hab schon wieder was 

In der Leiste im Forum ist ein Suchfeld 

 

Im Portal leider nicht

 



Ps.: Ich weiß, ich nerve :smoki


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich mach mal ne todo Liste im ersten Beitrag, sonst vergisst man noch was


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin,

wie komme ich denn in den Chat? 
Wie gewohnt geht das scheinbar nicht. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ganz einfach

 


Ich hab gestern aber auch gesucht


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Danke dir Uwe!


----------



## mitch (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hi daniel

gugst du 

Hilfe Mitgliederkarte Galerie Useralben *Community*   Neue Beiträge Heutige Beiträge Nützliche Links   Impressum

==> *Community Links* ==> *Chat*


ich vermisse den link zu den useralben (der sonst immer links bei der userinfo war )  oder seh ichs nur ned


----------



## Dr.J (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Links neben Community 

oder 

==> Community Links ==> Useralben


----------



## Annett (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Mitch.

Du meinst das viereckige Icon?
Das macht Joachim, sobald er die Zeit hat.  

Bis gerade eben gab es eine wesentlich größere Baustelle. :shock
Ist aber GsD wieder behoben...


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Alle Alben : Nützliche Links und zw. Galerie und Community
Eigenes Album: Community oder übers eigene Profil (li. unten)
Demnächst wieder in den Beiträgen unterm Avatar ...


----------



## mitch (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hi annett,

genau das meinte ich


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Oh man - wenn ers nu nich findet... dann weis ichs och nich


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

"showing posts" "Fehler" behoben - also übersetzt.


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

"Letzte Beiträge" in der Forenübersicht besser plaziert, verschoben.


----------



## Dr.J (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

PN - Button noch übersetzen


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Link/Button zum jeweiligen Useralbum eines Users neben dessen Beiträgen wieder eingefügt.


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

zurückgezogen


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Und kann ich bitte den Button "Neue Beiträge" wieder ganz links haben, wo er früher auch war. 

Büdde


----------



## Joachim (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ja - unten links. Stylewahlbox: "Old Fashion Style"


----------



## wmt (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hier: *Einbinden von Bildern aus dem WEB*

offenbar lassen sich wieder einmal keine bilder aus dem Web mit entsprechender Anzeige einbauen. Die option mit  bringt derzeit auch nichts.

Vielleicht kann sich das einmal jemand anschauen.


----------



## dersil (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



mitch schrieb:


> mitch war am basteln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56478



gehört sicher nich so ganz hierher

Aber der Beitrag von mitch
bringt mich auf die Idee - so was wie einen "Bannertausch" für unser Forum hier zu starten.
Banner von einem User ausgewählt und eingestellt so aller paar Wochen im Wechsel.

ob es da technische + Lizenz + oder änliche Probleme gibt 

und zu diesem Thread hier, kann ich nur sagen - sorry arbeite in der OldVersion, bin schon älter und nicht mehr so flexibel 
weiterhin wird leider das neue Design von meinem preiswerten Monitor auch noch schlechter dargestellt als die Old


----------



## guenter (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

will nicht meckern, macht ja viiiieeeel Arbeit. Danke dafür.

Könnten die Farben der Schrift etwas kräftiger sein, wie vorher?


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Ja - unten links. Stylewahlbox: "Old Fashion Style"



 sehr witzig!  

Sollten nicht die wichtigeren Buttons an den exponierten Stellen stehen. Ich wette "neue Beiträge" wird wesentlich häufiger gebraucht als "Hilfe"

Ausserdem finde ich die Farbe der Links nicht kontrastreich genug, nicht jeder ist mit Adleraugen gesegnet. 

Und rechts unter den Smiies fehlt der Link zu meinen Bilderalben...


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



wmt schrieb:


> hier: *Einbinden von Bildern aus dem WEB*
> 
> offenbar lassen sich wieder einmal keine bilder aus dem Web mit entsprechender Anzeige einbauen. Die option mit  bringt derzeit auch nichts.
> 
> ...


----------



## saarlaender (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo
sieht ja sehr gut aus und funxt auch gut
aber mal ne frage - zwischendurch ein spielchen war immer schön - unn nun?
Ist nicht mehr da oder bin ich blöd
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## saarlaender (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hi
ich bin wirklich blöd - ich habs gefunden....


----------



## Clovere (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

gibt es auch Buttons für "eigene Themen" und "eigene Beiträge"? Oder bin ich zu doof zum Sehen und Suchen?

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Dodi (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Elmar,

eigene Beiträge findest Du - wie bisher - in Deinem Profil. 
Schau da nochmal nach.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Elmar,

in deinem Profil, oberhalb links - "Zeige Beiträge"


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Wolfgang

img sollt eigentlich derzeit nicht mehr nötig sein, da eine andere Software zur Bilddarstellung verwandt wird - sobald ich ausm Krankenhaus wieder raus bin kümmer ich mich drum.


----------



## Clovere (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

jo...Danke. 
Aber da nachzuschauen, da wäre ich nie draufgekommen


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Silvio
Derzeit kann noch der Style gewählt werden, da der "Old Fashion Style" jedoch noch ein Überbleibsel von vor rund 4 Jahren und einem phpBBplus ist, wird dieser nicht mehr fortgeführt und läuft mit dem Umstieg auf vB4 mit 99,99%er Sicherheit aus. 

@alle
Macht zur Stylediskussion bitte ein neues Thema im Support auf, damit man hier den Überblick behält.


----------



## Trautchen (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Schick sehen wir aus jetzt  ... wollt ich nur mal sagen 


... für die too-Liste... könnten man die PN-Benachrichtigung nicht wieder bisschen auffälliger machen? Mit Briefchen und so?   :beeten


... eilt ja nicht....


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Anke
 Danke - ich wollt schon vom Glauben abfallen ...


----------



## Trautchen (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

....neee Joachim das glaube ich Dir nicht wirklich...


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Günter
Die Schrift ist schwarz  du meinst sicher dicker oder größer? Für größer hätt ich ne Sofortlösung: "Strg und +" macht sie größer.
Alles andere kann ich mir erst später ansehen.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Anke
Nach 3maligem Schlafentzug kannste mir das glauben.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Else
Aber dann wär der Knopp ja am Rande - jetze isser doch quasi mittendrin (statt nur dabei...  )  Mal sehen, ob wir da nch dran drehen. Momentan steht erstmal Fehlerbehebung oben an.


----------



## Trautchen (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bekommen wir dann auch wieder eine Uhr und den link zur Mitgliederliste?


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Anke
- Uhr - eher nicht, es sei denn es findet sich nen Platz dafür und dann wieder abschaltbar.

- Mitgliederliste - heist jetzt "Benutzerliste" und findest du oben nach klick auf "Community"

- PN Benachrichtigung - ich schau mir an, wie ichs auffälliger gestallten kann


----------



## Trautchen (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Supi! 

Dankeschön.


----------



## gabi (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo,

wenn ich nicht über "Portal" sondern direkt ins forum will fragt die Seite zwar nach dem Benutzernamen aber nicht nach dem Kennwort. Und dann heißt es Kennwort falsch/fehlt, sie haben noch 4 von 5 Versuchen.

Ist das nur beim erstmaligen Besuch so?

LG
Gabi


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Gabi,

wo hast Du den Benutzernamen eingetragen? In dem Feld neben dem Wort "Benutzername"?
Wenn ja, ist das der Fehler. Du must "Benutzername" mit deinem überschreiben. In das leere Feld gehört das PW.


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

War mutig und habe auch jetzt die aktuelle Version angemacht

bin damit schon so ne geschätze Stunde unterwegs und habe keinen Fehler festgestellt.

Ach ja hab jetzt die Lesebrille auf und da seh ich meinen Billigmonitor etwas besser 


tolltolltolltoll an alle Beteiligten


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

bestimmt mach ich was falsch - hatte das vorher auch noch nicht ausprobiert

Bin über > erweiterte Suche  > suche Benutzername >dersil

*kein Treffer * mich gibts doch noch oder


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Silvio,

doch - dich gibt es noch. Kann es sein, dass Du nicht über "Forum erweiterte Suche" gegangen bist, sondern ganz unten im Menü auf "erweiterte Suche" geklickt hast. Dann suchst Du nämlich im Lexikon und da hast m.W. noch keinen Beitrag verfasst, bist also auch nicht zu finden.


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Christine

Danke und jaaaaaaaa 

hab doch schon meine Brille auf 
siehe Bild


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Else
Link zu meinen Bilderalben...  kommt noch 

Und welche Links sind nicht kontrastreich genug? 

@all und Uwe
Suchformular nun auch im Portal oben rechts. 

@Silvio
Die Links im Suchen PopUp sind nun kenntlicher bezeichnet.


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Und welche Links sind nicht kontrastreich genug?



Hi Joachim,

die normalen im Standard-Fließtext der Beiträge.


----------



## Christine (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Und die Exif-Daten in den Useralben sind scheinbar auch wieder flöten...


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also der hier zB.:

www.google.de ? 

Den kann ich nicht so ohne weiteres ändern, da er die gleichen Farben nutzt wie zB. oben, unterhalb Menü, hinter der Häuschengrafik.

Ist womöglich ne dumme Frage - aber haste mal testhalber "Strg und +" gedrückt um eine Schriftgröße höher zu schalten? Ists dann besser?


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Stimmt. Das Blau der Links und das Schwarz des Textes unterscheiden sich kaum.

Vll. fett oder kursiv zum unterscheiden??

Im alten Style sind sie von vorne herein unterstrichen, hier nur wenn man mit der  Maus drüberfährt.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Unterstrichen sollte gehen ... mom

So jetze richtig?


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Denke, das sollte reichen. Jetzt sind allerdings alle Links (im Portal, in der Forenliste,...) unterstrichen. Ist doof, dass man das nicht separieren kann. Mir hat es ja vorher *ohne *Unterstrich besser gefallen, aber wenn es die User so wollen.


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Na schöner siehts so nich aus  - und die "Nebenwirkungen" erwähnte ich schon weiter oben.



Also im Portal sieht das richtig doof aus.  

Ich würds wieder zurück setzen - ist denk ich auch ne Frage der Bildschirmeinstellungen.


----------



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

setze es bitte wieder zurück.


----------



## robsig12 (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Gehört nicht ganz dazu, aber ich persönlich finde das Layout unübersichtlich.

Nicht falsch verstehen, bin in vielen Foren unterwegs, gibt gut und schlecht in der Übersicht. Dieses finde ich persönlich unübersichtlich. Soll keine Kritik dastellen, ist nur meine Meinung.

PS: Ich weiss es ist viel Arbeit im Hintergrund, und ihr wollt nur das Beste


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

bin nicht in vielen Foren unterwegs
komme trotzdem hier sehr gut zurecht
manchmal fehlt die Brille



robisg12 schrieb:


> Gehört nicht ganz dazu, aber ich persönlich finde das Layout unübersichtlich.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, bin in vielen Foren unterwegs, gibt gut und schlecht in der Übersicht. Dieses finde ich persönlich unübersichtlich. Soll keine Kritik dastellen, ist nur meine Meinung.
> 
> PS: Ich weiss es ist viel Arbeit im Hintergrund, und ihr wollt nur das Beste


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin!

@Robert
Alles insgesamt? Farben? Bestimmte Teile des Styles? Wenn, dann welche? Oder ists alles manchmal einfach noch ungewohnt und neu?
Sorry, viele Fragen - aber eventuell einfach mal ein paar Tage alles auf sich einwirken lassen. Bei mir war der erste Eindruck vom Style auch erstmal nicht von 100%er Überzeugung gekrönt. Mitlerweile, wenn ich probehalber auf den alten Style (Old Fashion Style) wechsele, kommt mir der alte zu sehr Bonbon farbig und irgendwie alt vor.

@Silvio
Ich denke in ein paar Tagen brauchste die Brille nümmer - dann findest du alles wieder "blind".  

@all
Ich weis aber auch, das der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist . Insofern geb ich die Hoffnung noch nicht auf. 

Am Menü/Logo Bereich wird jedoch noch gearbeitet (Style/Schriftgröße) - da bitten wir noch um etwas Geduld.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Robert,

was genau ist den unübersichtlich? Der Aufbau hat sich zum Vorgänger-Style nicht geändert. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Menüleiste, die wir entrümpelt und klarer strukturiert haben. Du kannst beide Versionen vergleichen, in dem du zwischen beiden Styles mal hin und her schaltest.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich hab mal im Menü oben die untere Zeile eine Nummer vergrößert und ebenso die beiden Popup Menüs (Community und Nützliche Links).

Denke mal, das kommt besser so?


----------



## dersil (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@ Joachim

die Brille ist nur wegen mein Billigmonitor  wirkt *alles* auch andere Prog. ein bischen flau 

Menüs sind klar und verständlich


----------



## robsig12 (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Jochen,

soll keine Kritik sein, ich weiss wieviel Arbeit hinter so etwas steckt.

Mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass ich mich mit den neuen Beträgen ist alles halt sehr gross gehalten. Liegt aber evtl auch an meiner Bildschirmauflösung. Läuft bei mir gerade auf 1280 x 800! 

Aber der Masse gefällt es ja, da nicht mehr Antworten.

Ich komme da schon mit klar

Danke an die Mod´s und Admin´s für Ihre tolle Arbeit die bestimmt manchmal nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

[OT]

Hallo 

Bitte nicht vergessen, dass es das "BonBon-Layout" in der nächsten Version nicht mehr geben wird (also das Old Style).
Die ganze Sache ist ein kleines bisschen auf meinen Mist gewachsen, mit der Bitte es doch einfach mal zu versuchen.
Dafür ein Sorry an alle die es nicht mögen

[/OT]


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Robert
Kein Problem - konstruktive Kritik ist immer gut.  
Jedoch dachte ich, die meisten beschwerten sich wegen zu kleiner Schrift - nun, es wird wohl an der jeweils genutzen Auflösung des Monitor liegen.

Versuchs mal mit "Strg" und "-" drücken - dann wirds bei dir kleiner. 

@Uwe
So isses - alle Beschwerdebriefe bitte künftig zu dir.


----------



## robsig12 (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Nur noch eine kleine Frage, woran erkenne ich, jeztzt mal bei den neuen Beträgen zu bleiben, ob es ein Thread ist, wo ich schon mal was geschrieben habe? Wäre m.E. sehr hilfreich bei der Navigation zu Themen, auf die man Resunanz erwartet...


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Robert.

Ganz unten in jedem Unterforum findest Du diese Legende: 

Besonders auffällig ist das nicht - die alten Symbole waren etwas eindeutiger, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Vielleicht gibt es auch dafür (etwas später) noch eine Lösung...


----------



## robsig12 (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Annett,

stimmt, aber wenn ich schnell sehen will, was los ist, schaue ich mir nur die neuen Beträge an, da kann man nirgends erkennen, ob man selbst etwas zu dem Thema beigetragen hat.

Vielleicht gibt es ja dafür später noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Annett
Bitte in ersten Beitrag eine Notiz hinterlassen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Robert

Da ich fast nur im Portal bin, sehe ich hier auf den ersten Blick ob ich dem Thema aktiv war

 

Versuch es doch mal damit  Ist wirklich besser als im Forum

Bei den neuen Beiträgen kann man es doch aber auch erkennen

 


Oder bin ich jetzt ganz auf dem Holzweg


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Komisch, bei mir fehlt dieses Häkchen


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bei mir ebenso....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Dann schau ich mal in meinen Einstellungen nach ob man das irgendwie aktivieren kann


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hier ein Bildschirmfoto:  

Am Browser kanns nicht liegen? 

EDIT: Sowohl beim Kalender, als auch beim Bilderrätsel habe ich schon mal geschrieben - ist aber schon etwas her...


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Also bei mir fehlt es im FF und im IE-Klon.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Uwe, kann das sein, dass Du Themen, in denen Du schreibst, automatisch abonnierst und dieser Haken im neuen Style "Abo" bedeutet? Nur so eine Idee....


----------



## Dr.J (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Ich sehe bei mir auch nix.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Wie sind eure Abo Einstellungen? Liegts eventuell daran? Man kann ja auch ohne Mail abonieren ... 

@Else
So isses.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo,
es liegt an den Abos, ich abboniere Grundsätzlich alle Themen habe aber die Benachrichtigung abgeschaltet.

Hilft Robert jetzt natürlich nicht weiter.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Wenn ich die Übersicht in einem einzelnen Forum aufrufe, dann haben die Themen vorne als Icon einen Briefumschlag - wenn ich mich in dem Thema verewigt habe, trägt dieser Briefumschlag einen gelben Punkt....


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Else
Ich hab doch oben schon geschrieben, das ich die Symbole/Icons noch überarbeiten werde - aber des dauert nunmal ein wenig. 

@all
Eigene Fotos einfügen im erweiterten editor geht wieder - und diesmal Album und Attachments.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 Joachim, ich weiß, Du wirbelst an allen Ecken....

Ich meinte das mehr als Tipp für Robert, der diese Funktion ja gesucht hat.

 Nicht alles, was ich von mir gebe, ist als Kritik zu verstehen 

Lob, Lob, Lob für die Foto-Einfüg-Funktion!


----------



## Dodi (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Nabend!

@ Joachim:
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Link zum Schach noch der alte bei teichforum.net ist.

Neu ist doch jetzt https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/webchess2/login.php
Nur mal so für "gelegentlich"... 
Soll ich's in die "To do-Liste" eintragen im ersten Beitrag?


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Dodi
Ja bitte mach mal - Danke.

@Else
Na das Lob hätte ruhig *fett* gewesen sein können ...


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Tataaaa .... Die neue Zitier-Box ist da:



Joachim schrieb:


> @Dodi
> Ja bitte mach mal - Danke.
> 
> @Else
> Na das Lob hätte ruhig *fett* gewesen sein können ...



Für die die es nicht bemerkt haben - se hat runde Ecken, statt nicht runder Ecken.


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

- Quickedit nun mit Grundausstattung an Funktionen incl. Bildeinfügen aus Album/Attachments. 
- Erweiterter Editor nun komplett mit vb4 Buttonset.
- Link zum richtigen Schachprogramm gesetzt.


----------



## Christine (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*



Joachim schrieb:


> Na das Lob hätte ruhig *fett* gewesen sein können ...



 Mann, Joachim, bist Du fleissig gewesen!

*Lob, Lob, Lob*


----------



## Joachim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Boah, fett *und* rot - also da werde ich ja gleich selber rot  Naja, nu reichts für heute... :cu


----------



## Dodi (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Joachim,

danke für's Schach-Verlinken. 
Ging ja richtig schnell!


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Kein Problem...


----------



## Dr.J (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Öhmm.

Die Buttons (z.B. in der Ankündigung) haben verschiedene Schriftgrößen. schaut etwas komisch aus.


----------



## Joachim (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Wusste ich doch, das es auffällt ...  ich hab schon weitere fertig, will se aber diesmal alle auf einen Rutsch machen. (die einen waren noch von PS, die andern von Paint.net  )


----------



## dersil (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim

beim Antworten und Links einfügen sind die Links schwer zu unterscheiden > Farbe!

ansonsten komme ich sehr gut mit dem Finden der Menüs zurecht


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Silvio,

ich kann grad nicht 100%ig folgen? Wo denn - im Editor (welcher, direkt antworten oder erweitert)? Oder in der Beitragsansicht?


----------



## Dr.J (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim,

er meint der Farbunterschied zwischen den Links und dem normalen Text ist nur marginal unterschiedlich. Man kann das Blau und das Schwarz schwer auseinander halten. Wir haben da doch schon mal rumprobiert.

@Silvio
wir können nichts an der Farbe der Links ändern, da sich eine Änderung auf alle Links, inkl. Menüs, Themen/Beitrag-Überschrift, Usernamen,..... auswirken würde.


----------



## Joachim (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Na wenn er das meint, hast du Recht - aber beim drüber fahren wird ja zumindest ne Linie darunter gezeigt...


----------



## mitch (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hallo joachim,

wenn ich Forum ==> Teichbeispiele anklick bekomme ich immer einen js fehler (nur IE 8) und  dann wird bei z.b. Gartenteiche/Fischteiche nur die A B C liste angezeigt 

mit  ff 3.0.15 / 3.5.5  klappt es aber 

hier die js-fehlermeldung

Details zum Fehler auf der Webseite
Benutzer-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; WOW64; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 3.5.21022; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729)
Zeitstempel: Sat, 5 Dec 2009 21:05:15 UTC

Meldung: HTML Parsing Error: Unable to modify the parent container element before the child element is closed (KB927917)
Zeile: 0
Zeichen: 0
Code: 0
URI: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=2


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Mitch,

habs grad reproduziert - ich hasse den IE so ganz langsam.  Ich schau es mir mal an, muss an nem Template liegen... 

_Tip der Redaktion_: surf mit dem FireFox 3.6x, der ist schneller als der 3.5x und offenbar weitaus Fehlertoleranter als der IE.


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

So, als schnelle Abhilfe:

Im IE 8 klicke auf Extras >> Einstellungen der Kompatibilitätsansicht >> füge dort Hobby-Gartenteich.de hinzu. Dann zeigt er es richtig an. 

Tante Edit sagt: Ne, das hilft auch nicht wirklich ...


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Joachim
es gibt noch keine offizielle FF 3.6 Version, lediglich ne Alpha-Version zum testen. Die Aktuellste ist 3.5.5


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Jürgen,

FF 3.6b4 ist aktuell - und läuft abzüglich Addon-Toleranzen sehr stabil, vor allem aber schneller als FF 3.5.x. Die Neue FF Version scheint auch keine Speicherprobleme mehr zu machen, wie bisher.

Na egal - im FF gehts ohne Probleme im IE8, wenn man auf besagter Seite Scripte deaktiviert. (F12 >> deaktivieren >> Script) . Was den IE da im genauen stört muss ich noch finden.


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Bitte mal mit IE8 testen (im Standard IE8 Modus - kein Kombatibilitätsmodus, Scripte an - also IE8 nativ) - sollte nun laufen. Bitte mal ne Rückmeldung. Danke.


----------



## mitch (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

hallo joachim,

 es funzt nun auch im IE 8


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Jepp 

Bestätigung, läuft alles


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das die Texte bei den Teichbeispielen nicht mehr da sind


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Klick mal nochmal auf den Eintragstitel - ich glaub was du siehst, ist ja nur die Eintragsliste mit Vorschau der Bilder ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Jetzt ist es aber anders, hast du geändert, oder 

Aber haut hin


----------



## Joachim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Big Brother is watching you ... 

 

Ich hab die Attachmentvorschau, die dich verwirrte, abgeschaltet. Da muss ich nochmal Hand anlegen.


----------



## jochen (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,
sorry das ich immo so selten hier her finde, ändert sich bald bestimmt wieder...

Die meissten wissen ja das ich blond bin in Sachen PC...

Eine Frage zum neuen Board...

wo kann man eigentlich lesen wer der Starter eines Themas ist ?
Ich durchforsche immer grundsätzlich das Forum unter der Rubrik " Neue Beiträge"
im Portal unter letzte Beiträge ist das zB. leicht zu sehen.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Christine (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Jochen,

zur Zeit scheint das nur im Portal aufgeführt zu werden....


----------



## jochen (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi,

ist ja schade...
fehlt irgendwie.


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Jochen,

ja, ist doof - ist aber auch schon auf der todo Liste.


----------



## Joachim (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Jochen
Der Themenstarter wird bei "Neueste Beiträge" und "Heutige Beiträge" wieder mit angezeigt. 

@alle
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich die Anzeige der Moderatoren des jeweiligen Forums in der Forenansicht auch neu eingebaut.

Hoffe, das ist  so?


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Als Gedankenstütze:

Automatisches Löschen der Flohmarktthemen nach 90 Tagen geht leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## Joachim (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

 Ja, ich arbeite an meiner Einstellung zu dem Problem - und gedenke es in kürze so oder so zu lösen.


----------



## Christine (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Boah - ich bin grad der Doppelpostingschutzfunktion begegnet  

 die funktioniert!


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

:weihn1
Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Mit jeder Seite die ich im Forum aufrufe meldet sich eine nette Frauenstimme die mir sagt: "Sie haben neue E-Mail"-obwohl ich keine neue Nachricht gekriegt habe.



Gruß 
            Thomas


                                                                           :weihn5


----------



## Joachim (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Thomas,

jepp, da zickt noch eine Baustelle rum ... geh in dein "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" (oben über "Nützliche Links") dort dann auf "Einstellungen ändern" und setze "PM Sound" auf "Nein" - fertig.

Da setz ich mich die Tage nochmal ran - sollte eigentlich anders funktionieren  

Allerdings kommt der Sound derzeit auch nur dann, wenn du noch ungelesene PMs im Postfach hast, bis sie als gelesen markiert sind.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Problem gelöst-die junge Dame spricht jetzt nicht mehr mit mir.

Frohhes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.


                                              Thomas


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo!

Wäre es möglich die 2 Suchen (eigene Themen, eigene Antworten) irgendwie einzubauen? Vielleicht unter "Nützliche Links" ???

Habe die immer wieder mal verwendet, jetzt ist es viel schwieriger.....


----------



## Digicat (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Servus Walter

Es gibt in "Nützliche Links" den Eintrag "Abonnierte Themen" ...

Dort sind auch deine geschriebenen Beiträge zu finden ...


----------



## Christine (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Servus Helmut, servus Walter,

kleine Einschränkung - natürlich nur, wenn Du den Haken "Themen abonnieren" unter Einstellungen gesetzt hast und somit automatisch alle Themen abonnierst, in denen Du Dich verewigst


----------



## Joachim (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Walter,

meinst du im Grunde das hier:
 
(neben dem Profilbild) ? 

Ich denke, sowas könnte man auch anderswo unterbringen, da kann ich mal schaun.


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Christine!

Ja so gehts, danke, aber halt sehr umständlich.....


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Joachim,

kann es sein, dass wir neuerdings eine Rechtschreibprüfung im Editor haben - und zwar eine, die kein Deutsch spricht????


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hallo Elschen,

leg mal Beweise vor.  Denn bei mir (wo ichs ja oft genug nötig hätte ... räusper  ) ist nichts dergleichen zu beobachten.

Eventuell haste ja am Fuchs was gemacht/installiert?


----------



## Dr.J (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

@Else
wenn du im FF das Wörterbuch installiert hast, dann macht FF auch ne Rechtschreibprüfung. Aber bei mir funzt sie.


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Hi Ihr lieben Technigger,

Alles klar - der FF ist das Kaninchen - auf meinem Rechner läuft nämlich nur die amerikanische Version, klar, dass der keine deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung intus hat.


----------



## herbi (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Servus Leut,...

Frage:

Sieht bei euch das Forumsstyl auch so aus? Kann ich das auf meinem Computer etwas dunkler machen? Habe einen ASUS X50N Laptop!
Ich habe echte Probleme manche Threads zu erkennen,...auf das alze Styl möchte ich nicht umstellen!

Das Bild ist aber etwas unscharf geworden,komisch


----------



## Annett (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin Herbi.

Stell mal testweise auf "TESTversion2010". 
Ich finde diesen Style etwas kontrastreicher und augenfreundlicher...


----------



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Fehler im neuen Board?*

Moin,

@Herbi
In dem von Annett genannten Style sind auch einige Darstellungs Fehler behoben, sowie neue Funktionen eingebaut.
Bei Fragen zu dem genannten Style bitte hier: *"TESTversion 2010"* melden. 

@Silvio
Im FF kann man eine Rechtschreibprüfung installieren. Ebenso, wenn benutzt, in der Google Toolbar (welche dann auch im englischen helfen kann (Automatikmodus)).


----------

